# Anyone done 2x50L kegerator/keezer?



## starkers (2/9/20)

Title says it all - has anyone built a kegerator or keezer that will fit 2x 50L kegs? 

I’m having trouble. I think a really tall upright fridge/freezer with stacked kegs will nearly work, but even the tallest ones seem about 200mm too short. Chest freezers seem to be a possibility, but most are too shallow and you also need a very very wide one I think. 

Any advice appreciated, I’ve done some scouring on the web and I haven’t found photos of any DIYs with 2x50L.


----------



## bmloho (15/9/20)

You probably need an ex commercial under bench option. Keep an eye on the auctions.
A chesty will break your back, and you will need a winch.
Cheers


----------



## Gollywog (15/9/20)

Did your research show you the collars people add to chest freezers?
You’ll need to modify the freezer to allow for the beer posts and lines etc.
I bought a 700l chest freezer. Could easily hold 4 50L kegs. It holds about 10 19L kegs I think* 

*could be wrong. Been a while since I did the test.


----------



## sp0rk (16/9/20)

I've got a Haier HR6CF307 306L chesty as my Keezer
I'm pretty damn sure it'd fit 2 x 50L kegs
Can someone give me a height (with the connector) and diameter of their 50L kegs and I'll measure it tonight


----------



## TheAussieBrewer (17/9/20)

sp0rk said:


> I've got a Haier HR6CF307 306L chesty as my Keezer
> I'm pretty damn sure it'd fit 2 x 50L kegs
> Can someone give me a height (with the connector) and diameter of their 50L kegs and I'll measure it tonight


If someone doesn't get in before me I'll measure mine tonight and let you know, I have a 550L keezer and can fit 4 x 50L kegs in from memory.


----------



## TheAussieBrewer (17/9/20)

TheAussieBrewer said:


> If someone doesn't get in before me I'll measure mine tonight and let you know, I have a 550L keezer and can fit 4 x 50L kegs in from memory.


@sp0rk My 50L keg with a micromatic A type coupler and ball lock post and disconnects measure 800mm high and the keg has a diameter of 370mm.


----------



## sp0rk (18/9/20)

Awesome, I'll measure tonight


----------



## TONY VAN DER ZANDEN (18/9/20)

TheAussieBrewer said:


> If someone doesn't get in before me I'll measure mine tonight and let you know, I have a 550L keezer and can fit 4 x 50L kegs in from memory.


I think you'll have fun lifting the 50L kegs into the keezer!!


----------



## TheAussieBrewer (18/9/20)

TONY VAN DER ZANDEN said:


> I think you'll have fun lifting the 50L kegs into the keezer!!


No lifting required, I fill the keg while its already in the freezer.


----------



## Seeker (21/9/20)

I'm really interested in this too.

I want 3 x 50l kegs really, and a cheapie freezer.

Freezers seem like rocking horse shot at the moment though.


----------



## kadmium (21/9/20)

Seeker said:


> I'm really interested in this too.
> 
> I want 3 x 50l kegs really, and a cheapie freezer.
> 
> Freezers seem like rocking horse shot at the moment though.


I've shot a few things in my life, but never a rocking horse!

But agreed, all the doomsday peppers bought them on mass. Give it 3 or 4 months and gumtree will be flooded with them.


----------



## sp0rk (22/9/20)

Try living out west (and we're not even THAT far west), they're always rare and used fridges and freezers are expensive as FARK for some reason
They were cheap as chips back in Coffs


----------



## Seeker (29/9/20)

kadmium said:


> I've shot a few things in my life, but never a rocking horse!
> 
> But agreed, all the doomsday peppers bought them on mass. Give it 3 or 4 months and gumtree will be flooded with them.


Ha.

Should have read "rocking horse shit" of course.

but what are these "doomsday peppers' you mentioned?

If they are the next evolution of ghost chillies, where do I get some?


----------



## kadmium (29/9/20)

Hahahahahahahhahahahah. Now THAT is irony hahahahha


----------



## tom86 (2/10/20)

starkers said:


> Title says it all - has anyone built a kegerator or keezer that will fit 2x 50L kegs?
> 
> I’m having trouble. I think a really tall upright fridge/freezer with stacked kegs will nearly work, but even the tallest ones seem about 200mm too short. Chest freezers seem to be a possibility, but most are too shallow and you also need a very very wide one I think.
> 
> Any advice appreciated, I’ve done some scouring on the web and I haven’t found photos of any DIYs with 2x50L.




Seen this?








Series X Plus Kegerator - Fridge Only (no accessories) - Fits 8 x 19L Kegs


The worlds most compact turnkey solution for an 8 x Keg kegerator. This model is great value, fits 8 x corny kegs or 2 x 50L kegs. Suitable for two tap towers and is energy efficient & quiet to run.




www.kegland.com.au


----------



## Duff (2/10/20)

sp0rk said:


> I've got a Haier HR6CF307 306L chesty as my Keezer
> I'm pretty damn sure it'd fit 2 x 50L kegs
> Can someone give me a height (with the connector) and diameter of their 50L kegs and I'll measure it tonight



Can you get 8 Corny's in that?


----------



## sp0rk (2/10/20)

I'd have to check
I definitely could get seven, with 2 rows of 3 and 1 offset between the rows
But there might not be quite enough floorspace for 8
I didn't go high enough on my collar to fit anything on the hump because I wanted to just keep it for bottles, glasses, etc


----------



## starkers (6/4/21)

I’m sad to report that I gave up. The kegerator is to go int our office, the crazy boss bought a massive bench fridge which isn’t that tall, and now I have to try to find breweries that deal in 30L kegs


----------



## duncbrewer (6/4/21)

starkers said:


> I’m sad to report that I gave up. The kegerator is to go int our office, the crazy boss bought a massive bench fridge which isn’t that tall, and now I have to try to find breweries that deal in 30L kegs


Just fill key kegs they take 30 litres and are the same height as a 20 litre keg. 
If you want the extra capacity fill a 20 litre keg as well.


----------



## Hangover68 (7/4/21)

The freezer i picked up late last was setup for 2x50l kegs, had a tall collar so that the 2nd keg sat on the compressor hump with a timber shelf
Would have been a bitch to lift a full keg into it, might be ok at home where you can fill in situ.


----------



## duncbrewer (8/4/21)

I was offered a 50 litre keg for free, but after moving it realised totally impractical for me. 

Best left to the commercials.

There are better uses for them in my opinion




or


----------

